# Feeding Botia Striata - Zebra Loach



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I got some Botia Striata's today, and I have a question about feeding them. I am/wanted to follow this guide to avoid future algae:
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_newtank.htm
I know you aren't supposed to feed your algae eaters for a while so they can eat mostly algae, but I also know that the Botia Striata (Zebra Loach) isn't really much of an algae eater, and that may starve them.
So, would you feed them, or give them a shot with the algae? If feeding is the case, I'm not to worried because I'm sure my flourish Excel and my future Ottos will help me get a better grip of it.
And, for feeding, does this sound good:
- Shrimp Pellets (Daily)
- Frozen Bloodworms (Once-Twice/Week)
- Frozen Brine Shrimp (Once-Twice/Week)
- Cucumber (Once-Twice/Week)
- + Any of the small snails in my tank.

Thanks


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

They're not algae eaters so you need to feed them. Frozen food and good granular food would be ideal each day.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, I fed them today, and they're all looking well. Please, anyone if you have ever rescaped a tank, then please help me out here...
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...55-help-aquascaping-moving-around-plants.html

Thanks


----------

